# Twelve baby's to find a home's for.



## Shoneah (Feb 22, 2012)

One of our rats had thirteen babies. We managed to find home for all the boys, but we still looking who could take the females. We have a baby ourselves, therefore cant keep that large amount of pets in our home. Would really appreciate if somebody would take them by any amount.

If anybody is interested in taking care of the adult rats, we would be happy to give away four females. Ages from eight months to two years. 

Colours: Black, brown and black&white.[/U]

Healthy and adorable. 

Contact information:

[email protected]

or

[email protected]

or

07929912981


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry if i've missed it but where do you live?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

The OP is in London
OP, I may have been able to help if you were in East Anglia but London's too far, have you tried contacting any rescues? As they will be able to vet potential new owners. The problem with giving them away is that people may get them for snake food or use them as breeding machines


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you for that, sorry but couldnt find the location anywhere.

I could of also helped but again london is way to far, i'm in lincolnshire.

I really hope these little cuties find a good home.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I can possibly help take a few let me have a serious think and a cage sort out, I have a very large cage becoming free soon. Simply if I do take some i can possibly do some sort of transport arrangement again if you are interested in homing some. OP I'm going to email you the details of a lady that takes in rats and rehomes working with Gbh rescue she is in forest gate, she was going to help me when I took in 21 last October from a feeder breeder but i managed to home them all through here and kept some.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

xkimxo said:


> I can possibly help take a few let me have a serious think and a cage sort out, I have a very large cage becoming free soon. Simply if I do take some i can possibly do some sort of transport arrangement again if you are interested in homing some. OP I'm going to email you the details of a lady that takes in rats and rehomes working with Gbh rescue she is in forest gate, she was going to help me when I took in 21 last October from a feeder breeder but i managed to home them all through here and kept some.


I keep saying to myself no more rats but if I'm needed you know where my PM box is hun xx


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Hehe just like me, I've just taken on 5 bubbas but happen to have a freddy spare, another one will be soon when the lone female in it is bonded to my girl group of 8 and I'll have a liberta f22 cage spare soon as the last remaining buck from 4 is moving into my hospital Mary cage (he dosnt have much longer ) I also shouldn't say this but will have a furet tower emty too when the girls move to the explorer, I do plan to sell it though. Sorry that was a bit long winded lol. Xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

I have no more room, I have no more room, I have no more room :001_unsure:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I have no more room, I have no more room, I have no more room :001_unsure:


What happens if I accidentally drop a couple babies at your door ring the bell and run off haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

xkimxo said:


> What happens if I accidentally drop a couple babies at your door ring the bell and run off haha


Ummm, well I would just have to put them in my pocket and loves them forever


----------



## Shoneah (Feb 22, 2012)

xkimxo said:


> I can possibly help take a few let me have a serious think and a cage sort out, I have a very large cage becoming free soon. Simply if I do take some i can possibly do some sort of transport arrangement again if you are interested in homing some. OP I'm going to email you the details of a lady that takes in rats and rehomes working with Gbh rescue she is in forest gate, she was going to help me when I took in 21 last October from a feeder breeder but i managed to home them all through here and kept some.


Forest Gate is perfect, we live in East Ham.. Please pm us a details when you can.

Thank you..


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Shoneah said:


> Forest Gate is perfect, we live in East Ham.. Please pm us a details when you can.
> 
> Thank you..


Have emailed you


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

would that be Mimi in Forest gate ? I often end up with Mimi's rats


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

tagalong said:


> would that be Mimi in Forest gate ? I often end up with Mimi's rats


Yep that would be her


----------



## Blue Moon (Dec 18, 2011)

i have room for one female how old is the eldest female?


----------



## Shoneah (Feb 22, 2012)

Blue Moon said:


> i have room for one female how old is the eldest female?


Two years.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Heya any news on finding any of them homes? Did you manage to get in touch with the rescue lady?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Have all of these found homes now? I can't keep on top of it!

My OH would kill me if I took any in, but I'd be willing to help with transport if necessary.

I could drive for a couple of hours from Surrey in any direction. So for example if you can travel out for a couple of hours Claire I could meet you halfway?

Or if anyone else needs help


----------



## Shoneah (Feb 22, 2012)

xkimxo said:


> Heya any news on finding any of them homes? Did you manage to get in touch with the rescue lady?


We keep trying the number you gave us... Haven't got an answer yet, so all of baby's are still here.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

I think Mimi may be away -someone on another forum is trying to contact her too without success at moment


----------



## Blue Moon (Dec 18, 2011)

I will take the 2year old female


----------



## Shoneah (Feb 22, 2012)

Blue Moon said:


> I will take the 2year old female


Wonderful, thank you very much.
Can we get your details, please?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Heya how many ratties will you have left if blue moon rehomes a female? After a long think and a cage plan I have room for whoever needs it


----------



## Shoneah (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi, we still have all of them with us.. they are getting big very quickly, so we are afraid that nobody will take them anymore. If you are able to take one, couple of them or more, please let us know. We are free any day of the week.

Ether, send me an email or call my number 07929912981.

Thanks.


----------

